# Urgent.... Urgent Help Needed



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They would seriously kill a mom AND her babies? That's so cruel!! This breaks my heart, I really hope someone can rescue her.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I Think It's The Picture Too That Has Me Upset. If I Weren't In So Much Pain From Arthritis And Not Mobile, I'd Be There In A Second.

Thanx Beth


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That is so sad. I wish I could help.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe look up a GR rescue in PA that could go rescue her??

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue: Welcome to Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.

golden retriever rescue - Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue serves Northwest PA

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh gosh, this is horrible! There is no reason to put down good dogs, and with babies makes it that much worse. I hope she's out somewhere by now safe!

Why do owners even let this stuff happen, I will never understand it.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I Just Emailed The Rescue (no Phone Number S......) And Said That I Would Be Willing To Donate Money Toward Her Care Untill They Could Find A Foster Home, I Hope That 
1. They Did Not Put Her Down Already
2. They Read My Email
3. They Can Get Her.

Prayers!!!!!!!!!!!

Beth


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Which one did you email??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just emailed these Golden Rescue groups in Pa:

*Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*
Eastern Pennsylvania including Philadelphia; New Jersey; Maryland; Delaware

*Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education*
South Eastern Pennsylvania and Delaware

*Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh* 

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania*
Central PA and other areas.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks MK. I hope one of these rescues responds quickly, or at least we find out she's been adopted already.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is posted on the Rescue Animal Placements petfinder page, maybe if they get enough people donating to save this girl they can pull her before it's too late.

If you're able to help please contact them.

 

_Sponsor a Last Chance Dog....Save a Life!!! _
_If you are unable to foster, you can still directly save a life by donating the funds to kennel or board a dog for a period of at least 1 week. Boarding costs generally start at 12.00/day. _
_This gives a dog more time so that a foster or permanent home can be found._
_Last Chance Sponsors are needed for both dogs and cats. Unfortunately, for most pups and kittens boarding even for a short time is not an option. _

_For more information, please contact us at , __[email protected]__, __[email protected]__ or [email protected]._


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

just wanted to bump this up


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Any word at all on this girl? If I were anywhere near there, I'd be trying to foster for her... I sure hope to hear some good news....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hope she gets rescued, it's bad enough to take one dogs life, but to take lives of those who haven't even had a chance to live yet... that's heart breaking.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! It never ends. Somedays I feel like I can't take it anymore.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I received this reply from one of the RAP representatives. Please donate if you can.

_Hi... We are working to get her out and to a local vet.... Donations are much appreciated.

There is a very good chance this girl will be Heartworm positive as 8 out of 10 of the last adults we pulled from this shelter were. I should know more shortly.

Susan
_


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I do hope they get her out soon. And heartworms? Blehh...that's so sad...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I received this email from RAP at 2 this pm. (about me donating toward her vet stay until a foster home is available.


"Dear Beth,

That would be wonderful... We are trying to make arrangements to move her from the shelter to a vet until she can be transported. 

Susan"

I am hopeful I will hear soon that she has been saved. 

Will let you know asap.

beth


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

The latest from RAP on the preg. golden retriever:

Beth,
Thank you so much for your generosity and willingness to help
her.?? If I send updates to you, will you be able to
forward to the forum?? Should I copy someone else as
well when you are away?

Do I go to RAP to do paypal? I know those from the
forum would want to know too!!!!!!!!! thanx 
beth

Yes, it can be accessed from the website. www.rescueanimalplacements.com There is a link on the front page, but there is also a paypal link in her description on the Petfinder Petlist page.

Thanks so much!

--- [email protected] wrote:

Will let you guys know!!!!!!!!!
beth


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I hope this means she will be safe along with her babies!

Thank you for getting her help, you may have been the first angel for her on her new journey, let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

More info:
Sponsor a Last Chance Dog....Save a Life!!!

If you are unable to foster, you can still directly save a life by donating the funds to kennel or board a dog for a period of at least 1 week. Boarding costs generally start at 12.00/day.

This gives a dog more time so that a foster or permanent home can be found.

Last Chance Sponsors are needed for both dogs and cats. Unfortunately, for most pups and kittens boarding even for a short time is not an option.

For more information, please contact us at , [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good lord, once again my offer of a foster home stands- that poor thing


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

donated to the fund and expressed the desire for the money to be used for this specific dog---hopefully they will honor the request.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

God...Please help this poor little thing and her babies!!!! I cant take it.....I really cant.....This kills me.............


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Good lord, once again my offer of a foster home stands- that poor thing


ACC are you anywhere close to them? If you contact them and tell them you will foster her I'm sure they would take you up on the offer.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

About the pregnant golden and naming her star (for the starfish story)

I love it! I think we're all determined to make a difference for this one and her pups. Thank you so much for helping. I've actually had a version of this posted on my fridge for years. Helps to read it when I think about how small a number we are able to save compared to how many are in need. Reminds me to think of the individual ones we've helped. I'd love to post it on the site. Do you know where we need to go to get permission?

Have a bit of an update. It looks like Star will go from the shelter to the vet tomorrow. Late today one of the shep puppies pictured became really ill. A volunteer spent the afternoon at the vet with her. We're hoping for the best, but conditions there are very difficult, especially for puppies.

Susan R.A.P.

so........ maybe we saved a few? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing keep Star in our prayers and pray for a foster home.... I know some of us donated for her to be housed til a foster home is found.... thank you so much.

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, I hope the ill puppy will be okay, too. It always makes me think of Parvo. Hopefully, this is not the case.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I received an email today from Susan saying that they were in the process of pulling her from the shelter and taking her to the vet for checkups. Sounds as if we have been able to save this poor goldengirls life for awhile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are Amazing..*

You are all very amazing. Star is a very lucky girl indeed and she deserves to be saved and have her puppies in a safe, warm, loving, place.

I hope the little Shep Puppy is ok!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up so everyone keeps current on it


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Well, I looked on RAP website and she is now listed under adoptable dogs, eventhough it still has the same picture and caption. I've emailed them to find out if she was pulled. I have also asked sharlin and myssilyk (?sp) to update "you guys" in the next week. I am treating myself and my daughter to a cruise to Bermuda. (Some of you know how bad last summer was with my mother's stroke, death, and Sandy my 14.5 y.o. golden getting killed by a car in fron of my house a week later..... also the HORRIFIC year of teaching I had this year.... only ONE MORE YEAR TO GO TO RETIREMENT). 

So i will be checking in on the internet cafe, if there is any time available
try and behave without me....

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the latest email from RAP!

_She was pulled yesterday afternoon and is safe!!!! The vet was not able to examine her yet, but will do so most likely on Monday (they were trying for today but said they probably couldn't). 

We'll have new pictures soon.

Enjoy your cruise. It' so wonderful that you are going!

Susan_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip Beth! Do you know GB was just put on the list of adoptables? He was pulled last November! This girl was taken care of quickly!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Such great news! The power of the Internet works again.


----------

